# Salt and Mineral Blocks



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

Is it too late to put out a salt or mineral block? I have one of each from tractor supply. 50lb blocks. this is only my second year hunting and i've never tried a block before. I've read about digging a hole and putting the block part way in, so it gets into the soil. pouring molassas over the block. I'll be out for the muzzleloader season, and can also use my crossbow after that. is it too late? they're only $6 a block so i figured why not?


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

I try to keep blocks out a year long. When possible I place them on stumps so the minerals soak in. I have 1 stump that started out about 24" and now there is just enough to hold a block. The deer have eaten and dug all around the stump. Keep in mind it may take a few rains to wash all o the human scent off of it before they start acknowledging that its even there. Don't get discouraged, they will eventually start using it. I too sweeten the deal with molasses and other attractants when they are on sale.


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

yeah i'm hoping to get it out there soon, so it can sit around till january 5th. i dont know if thats enough time or not, but i figured it was worth a shot. a lot of what i read says the blocks are good spring-summer but start being ignored a bit through mid fall-winter. I dont know, i'm new to all of this!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Salt consumption in the winter time goes way down for deer. You may not see much for results this year, but it'll be there for next year.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

For this time of year, you would be better off spreading some whole kernal corn. That is, if you are still hunting and trying to attract deer to a place where you can shoot them.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have blocks out all year and they get used too....all kinds of lick marks on both....


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

the deer like the salt alot more in the spring and summer but they will still hit now but not very much come spring they will wear it out. i have 2 salt block areas set up on my property and go through 2 blocks a year at each location . i am thinking on switching to the mineral mix you put in the ground that they sell at tsc store this spring as they say it is better for the deer antler growth. if you are hunting in muzzle loader season i would start putting out corn which should draw them in alot better then the salt good luck


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

what the deer don't clean up this winter will be soaked into the soil for spring.the deer will come back to that area and start eating the dirt.you will find holes dug in the ground from this.the 2 areas I have out are now about 3ft.across and 6-8"deep.there is always tracks in it from spring through the late fall.


----------

